# صيانة الغسالة



## ag_aglan (18 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلكم لو سمحتم عايز دورة متخصصة فى صيانة الغسالة الاتوماتيكية
خاصة عطل يواجهنى الان
الغسالة تتملى مياه ثم تبدأ فى التصريف دون اكمال الدورة


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل لم تذكر نوع وموديل الغسالة؟؟
ولكن عموما عندك تلامس نقط تشغيل المضغة وعليك مراجعة النقاط بال timer 
مع تحياتى.


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## على حسن على (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم تاكد من ارتفاع خرطوم الصرف اعلى من مستوى الارض


----------



## عماربغدادي (12 مارس 2007)

افيدوني رجاءً كيف اصلح الغساله العاديه والاوتوماتيكيه مع شرح المخططاتها الكهربائيه بالله عليكم
اخوكم عمار


----------



## محمد زعبي (14 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم لم تذكر نوع الغساله ولكن عليك ان تقوم بتنظيف الخرطوم الموصل الى القطعه المسئوله عن قياس ارتفاع الماء


----------



## عماربغدادي (14 مارس 2007)

افيدوني رجاءً كيف اصلح الغساله العاديه مع شرح المخططاتها الكهربائيه بالله عليكم
اخوكم عمار


----------



## محمد علي كامل (24 فبراير 2010)

عندي غسالة كلفينيتور 5 كجم باب امامي فول اتوماتيك وبها مشكلة انها بعد انتهاء عملية العصر والبرنامج يتبقى كمية من الماء بالملابس يعني العصر غير جيد من فضلكم اخبروني كيف يتم اصلاح هذا الغيب؟


----------



## ركبى (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور حدا


----------



## ركبى (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ركبى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شر ح فيد يو الغسالة


----------



## سيفاك (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لا يهم نوع العسالة 
1- تاكد من ان الفواشة الماء تعمل او ان خرطوم الفواشة مسدود بل كلس 
2- ان كن تريد فحص الفواشة فك الفواشة وانفخ فيها وسوفا يتوقف الماء 
3- ان كانت الغسالة ديجيتل فيوفضل استبدل الفواشة


----------



## عشماوى2003 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد هزا الرمز لمبة الباب الاتطفى ولمبة 1200 بتاع العصر تعطى اضاءه متقطعهcommunication failvre


نوع الغساله ولكم الشكر whril pool awm 8125/1


----------



## محمدعسيري (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الحي الديك (25 مارس 2011)

بالنسبه ل غسالة الكالفينيتور عليك فك كل البرابيج والتاكد من انها نظيفه وعليك التاكد من اتها خاليه من الكلس ازا كان كل هادا صحيح قم بتغيير المضخه فهي بطيئه لا تقوم بتصريف كامل لكل المياه


----------



## حماده شعبان (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
احب اعرف ماهو العطل السابق وهو بعد عمليه الصر يبقى فى الغساله وجود كميه من الميه
هل العيب فى الكابستور لان سوف تكون سرعه العصر ضعيف


----------



## كايد عزام (25 يوليو 2011)

عندي غساله دايو فل اتماتيك7 كيلو عند بداية الغسيل تعطي le ولاتغلق الباب ارجو المساعده


----------



## dovekali_777 (26 يوليو 2011)

عندك عطل في البريسوستا استبدلها


----------

